# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  аттестация на 1с Специалиста по УТ11.3

## taba88

Добрый вечер!
кто может поделиться задачником по Специалисту по УТ11.3 или возможными билетами которые попадаются на экзамене?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## denveros

есть такой
http://turbo.to/q9o9s58cakyr.html
качество не лучшее, но разобраться можно

----------

Highlander (26.10.2017)

----------


## denveros

есть такой
http://turbo.to/q9o9s58cakyr.html
качество не лучшее, но разобраться можно

----------


## Juza

Доброго времени суток . Мож у кого есть все таки более читабельная версия.

----------


## ААЕ

Накрылась ваша ссылка...

----------


## BeHappy

Добрый день. Кто может поделиться ?

----------

